# Looking for some work



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

Anybody digging out around Boston? I've been having a slow snowy winter and was thinking about driving to Boston. I went to buffalo for the blizzard in November but that was closer. I've got a skidsteer I might take up to dig driveways out. Anybody know if it's worth the trip?


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

i don't have any leads but from what i see there is a good chance of you finding some thing i'd start by throwing a ad on craigslist up here see if u can get some one on there


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

BBC co;1954609 said:


> i don't have any leads but from what i see there is a good chance of you finding some thing i'd start by throwing a ad on craigslist up here see if u can get some one on there


Thanks man! Is everybody just about snowed in?


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

ya it's pretty bad i had 10 emails today alone from people trapped in houses to wanting roof snoww removed driveways etc. but the banks are insane there is definitely alot of machine work up here for next few weeks. I remember seeing a contractor a few weeks ago looking for subs on there let me see if i can find the name of him i remember the town


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

BBC co;1954619 said:


> ya it's pretty bad i had 10 emails today alone from people trapped in houses to wanting roof snoww removed driveways etc. but the banks are insane there is definitely alot of machine work up here for next few weeks. I remember seeing a contractor a few weeks ago looking for subs on there let me see if i can find the name of him i remember the town


AWSOME! Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

here, ad expired but dug thru my history. this was there cList title "South Shore MA-Snow Management Jobs
"
this is their contact info the ad was for the Weymouth area, they are located in Stoughton, MA 02072
http://g-mcneillsongc.net/contact

good luck hope this may help ya


----------



## datank450 (Dec 25, 2013)

It helps, thanks a lot!


----------

